# Iphone, Ipod Touch oder Smartphone?



## Byrne (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir eigentlich ein Iphone holen aber da dies nicht gerade günstig ist, wollte ich fragen ob ich mir doch lieber einen Ipod Touch 4 zulegen sollte oder ein ähnliches (günstigeres) Smartphone. Die App-Vielfalt bekommt man ja eigentlich nur richtig bei Apple oder?

mfg


----------



## JC88 (19. Oktober 2010)

Byrne schrieb:


> Die App-Vielfalt bekommt man ja eigentlich nur richtig bei Apple oder?
> 
> mfg



Ich würde sagen das ist Quatsch!

Bisher gabs noch kein iPhone von bekannten was ne app hatte die ich nicht auch laden konnte.
Habe das HTC Magic von Vodafone und über den Android Marketplace gibts massig an apps und games. Die meisten auch kostenlos, was meines wissens nach, bei Apple nicht oft der Fall ist.


----------



## xaven (19. Oktober 2010)

Kann ich bestätigen. Ein Android-basiertes Phone ist mindestens genauso gut.
Hinzu kommt, dass du durch das fehlende Flash beim iPhone (Safari) und die mickrige Akkuleistung (das Ding ist extrem schnell leer) nicht glücklich wirst. 

Der einzige Vorteil des Apple iPhones ist, dass es ein iPhone ist und von Apple kommt.


----------



## JC88 (19. Oktober 2010)

xaven schrieb:


> Der einzige Vorteil des Apple iPhones ist, dass es ein iPhone ist und von Apple kommt.



Und ob das n Vorteil ist muss man sich selbst gut überlegen


----------



## hydro (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich dachte erst Gestern hier gelesen zu haben, Angry Bird *jetzt auch* im Android Market Place... 
Du wirst im Internet keine objektiven Meinungen zu Smartphones finden, ich habe auch gesucht, bin verzweifelt und hab das "Nachforschen" sein lassen. Es spaltet sich in zwei Fraktionen, Gegen Apple und für Apple, die einen denken Steve Jobs ist der Teufel und das iPhone das Werkzeug die Bevölkerung zu unterwerfen und alles was nicht Apple ist ( HTC, Samsung, Blackberry, usw. ), ist die Befreiung und Gottes Werk. Bei Apple Fans so ziemlich anders rum.
Ich habe mir letzten Endes das iPhone 4 geholt, aus optischen Gründen. Bin total zufrieden, glaube aber ich wär mit einem Galaxy S genauso zufrieden gewesen. 
Kauf die ein Handy was dir gefällt und was dir technisch ausreicht. Ich z.b. brauche kein Flashplayer an meinem Handy, habe aber im Gegensatz zu einem Galaxy S besseren Empfang, was mir wichtiger ist. -Jaja, ich weis iPhone und guter Empfang...-


----------



## JC88 (19. Oktober 2010)

So ist es ja eig bei jedem Produkt...Nvidia/Ati ; Intel/AMD ; usw.

Man muss einfach sehen was für einen am besten passt und einen anspricht! Vergleichen sollte man trotzdem um ggf. Punkte die für einen ein NoGo sind herauszufinden (z.B. Empfangs- und Akkuleistung eines iPhone)


----------



## hydro (19. Oktober 2010)

Wobei es mir noch nirgendwo so krass aufgefallen ist, wie bei Apple vs. Rest! 
Mein Akku hält ca. 2 Tage und Antennenproblematik habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts gespürt, im Gegenteil, bei 1 Balken empfang hat man immernoch eine sehr gute Sprachqualität, selbst UMTS ist da noch ausreichend schnell.
Das einzige was mich am iPhone wirklich stört, ist dieses Yuppi-Image.


----------



## Byrne (20. Oktober 2010)

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Hilfe 
Also dann würde ich auf jeden Fall zu einem Androiden greifen, ich werde mich mal demnächst umschauen bei verschiedenen Anbietern um zu gucken welches ein gutes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis hat.


----------



## Byrne (20. Oktober 2010)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Ovi Store von Nokia aus? Ich würde zu einem Nokia X6 greifen wollen wenn der Store auch gut ist.


----------



## hydro (20. Oktober 2010)

Sehr überschaubare Auswahl. Die aktuellen Nokias sind in Sachen Bedienbarkeit weit hinter Samsung, HTC, Apple


----------



## Byrne (20. Oktober 2010)

hydro schrieb:


> Sehr überschaubare Auswahl. Die aktuellen Nokias sind in Sachen Bedienbarkeit weit hinter Samsung, HTC, Apple



Ja, da hast du leider recht. Schon am Symbiansystem sieht man das. Ich werde mich diese Woche mal in der Stadt umsehen.


----------



## Byrne (20. Oktober 2010)

@Hydro
Welches Android Handy ist den momentan gut im P/L Verhältnis und das Equivalent zum Iphone?


----------



## hydro (21. Oktober 2010)

Equivalent zum iPhone finde ich das Galaxy S. Da es etwa gleichwertig ist wie das Apple Gerät aber 200Euro günstiger würde ich sagen es hat ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis. Du kannst aber auch noch auf die Windows Phone 7 Geräte warten und gucken was die Tests dazu sagen.


----------



## Byrne (22. Oktober 2010)

Also das Galaxy S ist nicht schlecht. Aber mit dem Windows Phone 7 werde ich erstmal abwarten. Ich würde es mir schon kaufen wegen der XBL Integration aber wegen Kleinigkeiten wie Copy&Past fehlt, die Apps sind noch relativ wenig vertreten und vor allem teuer im Vergleich z.B. mit dem Androidstore und die Handys sind wegen Marktneuheit teuer.


----------

